# gear reduction 09 rubicon



## jiujitsu77 (Dec 19, 2011)

i have an 09 rubicon with 28 inch outlaws. i want to get a gear reduction kit but i cant find one. i have spoken to turner cycles in houston but they dont make them anymore. does any one know who still makes them?


----------



## tourgide (Feb 6, 2012)

GOODLUCK tell us all if u find one thanks


----------



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Word is they stopped makeing due to cost so you would have to find a used one and mod it to work


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you tried going straight through honda? Thats where my stepdad got his when he used ride a rincon.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

the rincon grear reduction is just the gears outta the big red sxs. it uses the same engine/trans just with lower gears, so u can just swap em out. with the rubicon they have never made that trans with a lower gear ratio so you likely wouldnt have any luck through honda.


----------

